# Deathly hallows



## Pirate_Chik

hi anyone can tell me how to translate: "DEATHLY HALLOWS"

-sepulcro santificado?


please help!!1


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Welcome to the Forum!

Could you give us a little more context?


----------



## Pirate_Chik

it's a book title!!!


----------



## olivodelbuho

Sepulcros sepulcrales??? suena fatal


----------



## ILT

Pirate_Chik said:


> *I*t's a book title!!!


Hola Pirate Chik:
Desafortunadamente esto no nos ayuda mucho. Si nos dijeras de qué trata el libro podríamos ayudarte mejor. Así sólo te podemos dar una traducción literal que fácilmente obtendrías en nuestro diccionario: deatlhy = mortal, hallow = santificado.

Te esperamos.

ILT


----------



## Pirate_Chik

sound terrible!!!
hahaha
well I tell you that will be the name of the new book of JK Rowling:

"Harry Potter & the Deathly Hallows"


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Sería más como «hueco (en las montañas) peligroso (hasta la muerte)».


----------



## borgonyon

Hollow es hueco, hallow es santificar, consagrar, bendecir…

¿Algo como "santificación sepulcral"?


----------



## sneaksleep

This title doesn't make sense to me even in English. It should be an adjective or adverb followed by a noun or a verb (respectively). Deathly is an adjective, but hallow is a verb. Hallowed is an adjective. There is no noun form that I know of. Maybe Rowling is inventing a word?


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Ops! You are right! It is not "hollow" it is hallow." I guess what threw me off is that we almost never use "hallow" as a noun.  Because of this, are you sure it is not supposed to be "hollow?"


----------



## borgonyon

Notice that it is not hallow, but hallows, like in "all hallows".

Hey, how about "los inocentes sepulcrales"?


----------



## sneaksleep

Ah, creo que *hallows* como sustantivo puede ser una forma antigua de decir *santos* (las personas). Entonces, tal vez sea algo como:

*Los santos mortales*

En esta entrada de Wikipedia, explican que hallows = saints:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_Saints_Day


----------



## borgonyon

I found this at the French-English forum, quoting the Oxford English Dictionary:


> hallow (n.)
> 1. A holy personage, a saint. (Little used after 1500, and now preserved only in all-hallows and its combinations, q.v.)
> *2. In plural, applied to the shrines or relics of saints; the gods of the heathen or their shrines. In the phrase to seek hallows, to visit the shrines or relics of saints; orig. as in sense 1, the saints themselves being thought of as present at their shrines.*
> 3. A loud shout or cry, to incite dogs in the chase, to help combined effort, or to attract attention.


----------



## crisss

Hi! I'm a Harry Potter fan so basically what fans think is this is related with the Horcruxes and Hogwats.
We think is related with Hogwarts because they registered 2 other titles some time ago:
-Harry Potter and the Hogwarts Hallows
-Harry Potter and the Hallows of Hogwarts
As I'm sure you know, Hogwarts had four founders, they would be the "saints" and the Horcruxes could be their "relics".
But it could be refering to places, not objects. It can mean very different things, and there are many different theories, we won't really know the exact meaning until the book is released, so there can not be a good translation until then.


----------



## Alexa Krum

Que tal "los Santos Sepulcros" suena mejor y tiene mas sentido, aunque no concuerda bien ya que Deathly es un adjetivo y no sustantivo como lo mencionaron antes waaa Rowling siempre nos mete en problemas de traducción que en español suenan poco esteticos como "El principe Mestizo" que de plano cambiaron por "El Misterio del principe"


----------



## Alfredo.Nieto

Deathly means "sepulcral", which usually is accompanied by "silence"... whereas hallows means either "santos" or "sagrados" which doesn't make much sense to me. Maybe "las reliquias sepulcrales?"


----------



## Alfredo.Nieto

And yet that translation doesn't satisfy me... though it's very close to the horcruxes plot


----------



## jgarsol

Propongo como traducción "Los Santos mortales", utilizando mortales en el sentido de letal, y "Hallows" creo que se refiere a lo que en español llamamos "santo patrón"


----------



## Odonate

Hello everybody,
I posted the same question in the French-Englsih forums.
I don't understand Spanish so sorry if I repeat something already told.

I think like Crisss that the second translation of the Oxford Dictionary allow us to translate "Hallows" by "Relics". With the context of Hogwarts and the Horcruxes it fits perfectly.

But we never know and it will be great to catch some advice JK.Rowling can give to official translators of HP all around the world.

So, for now, I stick with "Harry Potter and the Dealthy Relics".


----------



## Brenduchis

Hay que tener en cuenta que es inglés británico, no americano.... puede que allá signifique algo que en USA o en otro país de habla inglesa no (digo, si con los hispanohablantes cuánta diferencia existe........). 
Tipo: Philosopher's Stone y Sorcerer's Stone... :/ vamos, lo tuvieron que traducir......... hmmmmmm.

---

We have to remember it's british english not american so... maybe the meaning is different in UK than in USA or another english speaker country (between spanish speakers there are so many differences in the language, you know...). I.e. Philosopher's Stone and Sorcerer's Stone, they had to translate it......... hmmmm.......



Eso de santo patrón quedaría bien... santos sepulcrales, santos mortales.
Harry Potter y los santos más chingones ok no AJJAJAJAA

I don't understand why people say hallows don't make sense, ok is not a noun... so hallow is old english or what? Or...well... can somebody explain that to me? I'm such a... T_T


----------



## jgarsol

Hay otra acepción, muy británica creo, "frost hallows", y son lugares, hondonadas, donde se acumula aire frío y humedad, generando escarcha. La traducción, entonces, de "hallows" tendría más que ver con lugar secreto o, mejor, santuario.


----------



## Dission

Aquí el problema está claro que es la palabra "Hallows", cuyo significado es el que habeis dado citado de Oxford dictioanry (segunda acepción), así que habría que analizar profundamente el título original.

1-Para la persona media no tendría ningún sentido y significado porque sencillamente no saben lo que significa la palabra _hallows_. 

2-Si la persona va a un buen diccionario, está puesto en religión y demás, tendrá total sentido para él, conociendo el significado de la palabra.

3-Si la persona no sabe la palabra pero sin embargo es un fan de Potter, lo que le vendrá a la cabeza es "Godric's H*o*llow" que es un lugar de Gran Bretaña inventado por la escritora. Por lo que pensarían que Potter muere en ese lugar, por la palabra _deathly_ que le acompña.

Llegado a este punto tenemos que, el título tiene signficado si se busca la palabra H*a*llows, pero a la misma vez, para los que sepan de Potter les vendrá a la mente H*o*llows, por lo que según yo creo que está jugando con eso la escritora y quiere crear esa confusión. Cualquier traducción no conseguiría el efecto del título original ya que no se va a conseguir ese doble efecto en la misma frase, mi apuesta  "Harry Potter y las reliquias sepulcrales" a mí me sonaría bastante bien.


----------



## eesegura

The first objective we have is to understand what hallows means in English, in this context - and then it can be correctly translated to another language. Apparently the word can also refer to sacred objects:

*The Hallows across most legends are seen to represent the royal regalia carried by the King, or the objects sought by someone such as a 'Grail Quester' (See **Grail Knights**) in both ancient and modern stories. *

For more info (and the rest of the article), click on this link and scroll down to Hallows:

http://www.mystical-www.co.uk/arthuriana2z/h.htm

Saludos


----------



## sneaksleep

eesegura said:


> The first objective we have is to understand what hallows means in English, in this context. Apparently it can also refer to sacred objects:
> 
> *The Hallows across most legends are seen to represent the royal regalia carried by the King, or the objects sought by someone such as a 'Grail Quester' (See **Grail Knights**) in both ancient and modern stories. *
> 
> For more info (and the rest of this article), click on this link and scroll down to Hallows:
> 
> http://www.mystical-www.co.uk/arthuriana2z/h.htm
> 
> Saludos


En ese caso, puede referirse a los horcruxes como implicaba Crisss ayer. http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1984026&postcount=15


----------



## SFO

There have been many internet posts as to what the latest book's title may be translated to.  Here are a few suggestions for the Spanish edition:

http://www.neverlandteam.net/blog/2...ones-de-harry-potter-and-the-deathly-hallows/

Saludos!


----------



## borgonyon

El problema que tengo con "espíritus mortales" es que se puede entender que esos espíritus mueren [que son mortales], pero el sentido en inglés es que producen muerte, que son mortíferos: ¿los espíritus mortíferos/funestos/letales/nefastos/aniquiladores? ¿la santificación mortal? Los espíritus mortíferos me gusta más.


----------



## Brenduchis

Por ahí andan diciendo que inclusive puede ser *Almas Malditas*. ¿Deathly no precisamente tiene que significar muerte o sí?. Allá _bloody hell_ es una grosería que acá se traduciría como _maldita sea_....... o sea...

Jajá me gusta que suene acá todo bien malote >D

Y quoteo a una amiga: "Muchos dicen que Harry es un Horcrux y recordemos que Flitwick es el heredero de Ravenclaw, pa mi que va a pelear con ese o_ó y a veces me da la impresión que McGonagall es el heredero de Gryffindor" <--- jajaja eso nada más fue por chiste pff

Y eso que puso un tipo en el link que pusieron como comentario:
"Miren en todos los títulos hasta ahora hubo al menos una palabra que no comprendíamos porque no había sido presentada en los últimos libros (nadie sabía QUÉ eran: la piedra filosofal, la cámara secreta, el cáliz de fuego, la orden del fénix o QUIÉNES eran el prisionero de Azkaban y el príncipe mestizo). Si pusiera reliquias sería casi obvio (aunque de JKR nunca se sabe) que se refiere a los horcruxes… por eso me gustan más las otras ideas, como Espíritus Mortales." 
Eso es muuuuuuuuuuuuy cierto. JAMÁS JKR ha sido tan obvia para sus escritos, ella siempre ha tenido todo su universo controlado, no creo que con un título sea tan obvia. Ni siquiera con Half-blood prince supimos a quién se refería ((T_T...!!!!!! *se calla porque no quiere spoilear a nadie que no lo haya leído*))


----------



## Slytherin_Lord

Hi
I'm HP fan too. I live in Mexico and I just have seen the translation on a local news paper, it`s "Harry Potter y los Espíritus Mortales" making reference of "Hallows" as a spirit and "Deathly" as an adjective. But I sort of like more the translation as "Relics" and I agree it fits perfectly with the Horcruxes stuff.


----------



## Odonate

Slytherin_Lord said:


> Hi
> I'm HP fan too. I live in Mexico and I just have seen the translation on a local news paper, it`s "Harry Potter y los Espíritus Mortales" making reference of "Hallows" as a spirit and "Deathly" as an adjective. But I sort of like more the translation as "Relics" and I agree it fits perfectly with the Horcruxes stuff.


Hi!
In France too, the newspaper and the radio are diffusing a very bad translation of the title.
And everyone thinks it is THE ONE. But it's just that the first journalist who has seen the new title tried to make a (mostly poor) translation.


----------



## Dission

?? the spirit thing does not make any sense at all, for god´s sake, I don´t think It´s that difficult.



> 2. In plural, applied to the shrines or relics of saints; the gods of the heathen or their shrines. In the phrase to seek hallows, to visit the shrines or relics of saints; orig. as in sense 1, the saints themselves being thought of as present at their shrines.


 Oxford Dictionary

Why is so difficult to translate _hallows_ for _reliquias_ (_relics_)? It appears to me though that the problem here is that _hallows_ in english is not a common word that people might understand straight away, in fact my girlfriend (HP fan and british) does not understand anything by h*a*llows, and ends up getting confused with the "Godric´s h*o*llow", so people would have to look the word up in a good dictionary if they really want to undersand the meaning, otherwise won´t make any sense to them. However in spanish "reliquias" is such a comon word that everyone would understand, hence they should find a synonym that apart from meaning the same, would turn out to be a non-common word for the spaniards, if that´s what they really want to get with the translation, causing the same effect as the original title.


----------



## CrooksM12

Alfredo.Nieto said:


> And yet that translation doesn't satisfy me... though it's very close to the horcruxes plot



Hello everybody!
Well what you said is coherent, and it's also close to the *Death Eaters which Jo had named as The Knights of Walpurgis*

Wikipedia Quote: 
In some few parts of northern coastal regions of Germany, the customs to light huge Beltane fires are still vivid to celebrate the coming of May, while most parts of Germany have a derived christianized custom around easter called *"easter fires".*
*easter*, sounds much like *eaters*, even though they do not mean the same. 

And I agree with those who had said that *"hallows" is used as a noun*. . .  because of the "s", "hallow" is the verb, but the "s" makes it sound like a noun. 
Typical, JK never says much with titles but she makes us think a lot, so we have a lot of fun with thinking  
Bye bye!! 

PS: I'm not allowed to post URL so I just say that the information is from wikipedia Death Eaters, Knights of Walpurgis, and Walpurgis Night.
Very interesting articles!!!  and great forum, too!!!


----------



## Ginny WgPr

Si tratamos de traducir literalmente el título pues sería algo asi como: 
*Santificación de la Muerte *
*Santos de la Muerte  *
*los Santos Mortales*
*Reverancia a la Muerte*​Por el momento es solo una traducción literal sacada del Diccionario; así que tendremos que esperar a que el verdadero sea revelado.​


----------



## Brenduchis

What TLC girls said in the last pottercast is that they think _hallows _is probably in some way related to Halloween, maybe... because always something happens on Halloween in JKR books...... (maybe it's something related to the death of Harry's parents). 

_"Halloween is one of the liminal times of the year when spirits can make contact with the physical world and when magic is most potent_"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halloween

But..... I don't know. It was just a random theory that is not related to the main question of this thread, sorry.


Hallows definition:
1. *make holy*: to make somebody or something holy
2. *respect greatly*: to have great respect or reverence for somebody or something. 
-- *hal·low·er* -> noun


The voices behind the curtain (book 5) are probably *spirits. *What happen if she's refering to those _*spirits, saints, relics*_... Sirius, Dumbledore... can you image the gathering of them.. in some way? Deathly... rebirth, happy ending..

:/

It's *too obvious *the title is related to the horcruxes or the founders......... is just... not JKR, you know. We know the way she plays with us, is just... not JKR if that's related to those things.


----------



## bgonza

Noticia de la Casa del Libro. A 25 de Diciembre de 2006.

"La última entrega de la famosa obra de fantasía saldrá al mercado con el título de Harry Potter and the deathly hallows, algo así como *Harry Potter y los benditos moribundos* (la editorial Salamandra aún no ha anunciado su versión en español)"


No sé si estar muy de acuerdo, pero bueno..



Bg


----------



## Dission

Esa es la traducción que dio el periódico El País también, exactamente la misma, puede que la hayan copiado o la saquen de la misma fuente o algo o simplemente que sean igual de incompetentes que ellos, me gustaría saber qué criterio sigue esta gente para traducir Deathly hallows por benditos moribundos, es que no hay por donde cogerlo.


----------



## jgarsol

Por las aportaciones de los usuarios anglo- parlantes, creo que HALLOWS puede referirse mas a reliquia (objeto sagrado) que a santo o espíritu.  Creo que tienen razón los que han dicho que el significado tiene mucho que ver con los HORCRUXES


----------



## Gateway14

The name of the new book in Spanish is "Los santos mortales" o "Las almas mortales" it has to something like that because of the sixth book.


----------



## Eresea

I have no idea, but "hallows" comes from to hallow, doesn't it? So, maybe, we're wrong and we should think about translate "hallows" as a verb. Like someone who hallows something or someone, I don't know. The problem then is "deathly", it should be an adverb!


PS. I'm looking forward the last HP's book! I've already read the article in 
the news paper!


----------



## ero-senin

I was thinking about this, and I think that the title can be like this:

Harry Potter y las reliquias mortales

or something like this. Ya que hay una clara referencia a los horricruxes.

Saludos, bye.


----------



## bgonza

Hola de nuevo!


"LONDRES, 3 Mar.(OTR/PRESS) 
Daniel Radcliffe será Harry Potter hasta el final. El actor británico encarnará al mago, ya adolescente, en que las serán sus dos últimas aventuras: 'Harry Potter y el Misterio del Príncipe' y *'Harry Potter y los santos de la muerte'*, el séptimo y último título de la exitosa saga creada por la escritora británica J.K. Rowling y que saldrá a la venta en el Reino Unido el sábado 21 de julio de 2007."

Toma ya, *"los santos de la muerte"*, peor imposible xDD  

No sé, todo depende de a lo que se refiera Rowling, pero weno. *bueno*.

Además, seguro que en cada noticia aparece un significado diferente xDDD

Un saludo!


----------



## Filis Cañí

_Harry Potter y los relicarios mortíferos._


----------



## wijmlet

It's part of the new Harry Potter book title. HALLOWS is not sepulcro.


----------



## aquarius3000

Acaso se referirá el título del libro como:"Harry Potter y las Reliquias Sagradas?"
Ustedes que opinan?

Maybe means "Harry Potter and the Hallows Relics "
What you think?
Greetings


----------



## gelfling11

Isn't there a translation of the book coming out at the same time?  Or you could look at J.K. Rowling's site and ask there to what it refers as only someone who has read the book can really be sure.  However, It seems to me it would refer to the Horacruxes or whatever they were called, makes sense.


----------



## JulesMX

*Hallows*: Esta  podría  traducirse,  para  que  suene  más natural en Español, como *Espiritus/Almas/Fantasmas/Muertos*

La  palabra  Santos no me   parece adecuada  en este  contexto.

*Deathly:  * *Mortal,  de la  muerte, sepulcral, espectral, letal*

Entonces,  he  aqui mis  opciones:

_*Harry Potter y los  fantasmas  de  la  muerte
Harry Potter y los  espiritus de la  muerte
Harry Potter y las almas  espectrales
Harry Potter y los espiritus  mortales
*_


----------



## excelsior_f

hallows = santos
deathly = mortuorio (de la muerte)

los santos mortuorios


----------



## wijmlet

It's HALLOWS which I have trouble with in English. Thanks.


----------



## JulesMX

The term _Halloween_, and its older rendering _Hallowe'en_, is shortened from *All-hallow-even*, as it is the evening of/before "All Hallows' Day" (also known as "All Saints' Day")

En Español existe:_ Dia  de todos  los santos_

Pero  en el  contexto de Harry Potter,  no suena natural usar la  palabra  santos. 

Como  mencioné, *Hallows  *podría  traducirse,  para  que  suene mejor en Español, como *Espiritus/Almas/Fantasmas/Muertos*


----------



## excelsior_f

En Guatemala, un término tradicional para las almas de los muertos es "ánimas".

Las ánimas mortuorias / de la muerte.


----------



## alexacohen

I think the title of the book is Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows, not Hallows.
There was a place called Godric's Hollow where he intended to go.


> "I thought I might go back to Godric's Hollow".


It makes more sense to me, but I may be wrong.
We'll know when the book gets published, anyway.


----------



## wijmlet

Thanks, but it's definitely HALLOWS. See ads for it.


----------



## losher

Segun http://www.reference.com/search?q=hallows:
_
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows_ is the seventh and final book in J.K. Rowling's Harry Potter series, due for release on July 21, 2007. Rowling has declined to state what "Deathly Hallows" means, saying it "would give away too much of the story". Following the difficulties experienced by the book's translators in adapting to the title to their own language, the Swedish interpreters announced that Rowling had offered the alternate title _Harry Potter and the Relics of Death_, which in Swedish is rendered as _Harry Potter och dödsrelikerna_.

Losher


----------



## wijmlet

Thanks. I wonder what hallows means in English. Perhaps relics.


----------



## alexacohen

wijmlet said:


> Thanks, but it's definitely HALLOWS. See ads for it.


 
Saw them, but half say one thing and half the other.
Anyway, it doesn't matter. In ten days we'll know.





> ABC - 9 Jul 2007*...* en la red la campaña «Salvad a *Harry Potter*», temerosos de que *Harry* muera en la última entrega de la serie («*Harry Potter* and the *Deathly Hollows*»).


 



> ADN Mundo - 24 Jun 2007La autora publicará el séptimo tomo de la saga, “*Harry Potter* and the *Deathly Hollows*”, el día 21 del mes entrante y ni siquiera le ha contado al actor qué


----------



## wijmlet

I think someone Spanish has mistranslated or misread the title.


----------



## alicelance

Pirate_Chik said:


> hi anyone can tell me how to translate: "DEATHLY HALLOWS"
> 
> -sepulcro santificado?
> 
> 
> please help!!1


 
I would translate it as Santo Sepulcro


----------



## wijmlet

thanks a lot


----------



## Mike14

I am new here.

No digo que estéis equivocados,pero hallow no era también "alma" o un significado parecido?


----------



## Fuenmayor

Definitivamente, la mejor traducción al español, gracias a las referencias dadas por Borgonyon, es: "Las reliquias sagradas sepulcrales", que yo, dado que como antes mencionaban, no suena muy "comercial", lo pondría en las estanterías como "el sepulcro sagrado"... ¿qué dicen?

Fuenmayor


----------



## wijmlet

gracias a todos


----------



## Mirlo

JulesMX said:


> *Hallows*: Esta podría traducirse, para que suene más natural en Español, como *Espiritus/Almas/Fantasmas/Muertos*
> 
> La palabra Santos no me parece adecuada en este contexto.
> 
> *Deathly: **Mortal, de la muerte, sepulcral, espectral, letal*
> 
> Entonces, he aqui mis opciones:
> 
> _*Harry Potter y los fantasmas de la muerte*_
> _*Harry Potter y los espiritus de la muerte*_
> _*Harry Potter y las almas espectrales*_
> _*Harry Potter y los espiritus mortales*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Diste en el clavo. Así es como lo traducen en muchas partes:*
> *Ejemplo:*
> 
> Harry Potter y Los Espíritus Mortales (in *Spanish* there´s no name for pagans Saints (*Hallows*) you cant call "Saint" to a pagan) *...*


 
Saludos,


----------



## Nen

Hola,

Bueno, ya he leído el libro completo (mayores informaciones sólo por pm, por favor), y la verdad es que además de estar lleno de muertes, hay también unos cambios y giros en los personajes abismantes.

Si decidieron traducirlo ya (la editorial, me refiero) como los Santos de la Muerte, en fin (HORRIBLE!!!)... Pero a ver, Sepulcro, si... hay una parte donde se hace una IMPORTANTÍSIMA referencia a un sepulcro en especial:  un diálogo increíble entre Potter y Voldemort sobre algo sacado del sepulcro de un personaje que no mencionaré.  

Yo creo que quizás el título tenga una intención:

1- De invención de un término muy específico (porque gramaticalmente es imposible).
2- De "redención", por llamarlo de algún modo de algunos personajes.

Llevo varios capítulos traducidos, pero no he llegado al que justamente se llama Deathly Hallows como para darle una interpretación adecuada (es que es un librote... de aquí podrían haber salido como dos libros más...)

Saludos!!!
Nén... SIN SPOILERS!!!


----------



## wijmlet

Muchas Gracias


----------



## alicelance

Aún no he leído el libro por eso el título que sugerí fue por pura intuición.  Pero, en definitiva, el que lo traduzca decidirá cual será el mejor título que se adapte.


----------



## avillamen

Significa "Reliquias de la Muerte"... O al menos así leí que iba a ser traducido.  No sé.  Google it.


----------



## wilow

Creo que la escritora ha hecho un juego de palabras. No discutire acerca de *deathly, *creo firmemente que significa *mortales.*

En una parte de este foro lei que *hallows* significa *reliquias*, lo cual suena logico ya que la escritora podria referirse a los artefactos que Voldemort convirtio en *Horcruxs. *

Tambien lei que se referian a *hallows* como *almas, *lo cual tambien es logico, ya que los Horcruxs contienen una parte del alma de Voldemort.

Todo gira en torno a los *Horcruxs*. Y como habran leido, obtener un *Horcrux *es mortal para el que lo intente...

Creo que cualquiera de estas traducciones hacen honor al titulo: 

Las Reliquias Mortales
Las Almas Mortales
Bueno, espero su opinion. Hasta luego.


----------



## JulesMX

Por allí  lei, no se  si en un post anterior  o  en otro lado,   que lo de "reliquias"  fué  algo que la  propia  escritora sugirió como título "alternativo",  ya  que  al parecer los  traductores estaban teniendo problemas con la  interpretación de Hallows, y que no quiso  dar el significado exacto de esa  palabra,  pues  revelaria  antes  de tiempo la  trama  de la  historia.

Pero  eso  no quiere  decir  que  hallows  signifique reliquias.

Si  recuerdan,  en un libro  de Harry Potter  aparecen  las  "almas" de sus  padres  muertos, asi como de Cedric,  probablemente ellos aparezcan  de nuevo en este  último libro y  tengan alguna  participación importante en la  historia....,  de alli la  suposición de que  debería  ser "almas".  

En fin,  ya  los  editores  y traductores decidirán el titulo,  pero seria bueno que  J.K.  Rowling  se diera una  vuelta  por  el foro para  acabar con las  suposiciones....  jeje.

Saludos


----------



## irinitha

Hola!
Si tomamos en cuenta el argumento de "HP and the half blood prince", y en especial el tema de los "horcruxes", y que sabemos que en el proximo libro, Harry Potter, en principio tendria que seguir buscando estos obejetos para destruirlos, creo que una traducción aproximada podria ser "Harry Potter y las reliquias mortales". 
Llegue a esta conclusión considerando lo que dice el Oxford English Dictionary, en la segunda acepción que tiene la palabra "hallows".
Espero que sea de utilidad.


----------



## beardouk

la editorial española Salamandra todavía no ha hecho público el título oficial en castellano, el cual, como en otras ocasiones, podría variar respecto al original 

- http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Potter_and_the_Deathly_Hallows


----------



## ExcessLoss

"Animas Mortales"


----------



## avillamen

Pues la verdad el que tiene más sentido es "Harry Potter y las Reliquias Mortales", xq éste último libro gira en torno a la *búsqueda de los Horcruxes* y que son estos si no: *reliquias.*  Pero bueno, las traducciones siempre son algo complicado y aunque con los otros 6 libros la traducción del título ha sido practicamente literal, creo que este 7mo presenta un reto al traducir el título.  Muchos diccionarios traducen *"hallows" *como *"sepulcros" *y en su segunda acepción como* "reliquias"*, así que personalmente diría que los títulos a elegir serían:
_
*Harry Potter y los Sepulcros Mortales
Harry Potter y las Reliquias Mortales*_

Personalmente y dado el trasfondo de la historia, me inclino más por el *segundo título. *


----------



## Mirlo

avillamen said:


> Significa "Reliquias de la Muerte"... O al menos así leí que iba a ser traducido. No sé. Google it.


 

Así fue como lo encontré en "google":

Harry Potter y Los *Espíritus Mortales* (in *Spanish* there´s no name for pagans Saints (*Hallows*) you cant call "Saint" to a pagan) *...*



Saludos,


----------



## aceituna

Los Deathly Hallows no son los Horcruxes (ya leí el libro, pero no os lo voy a destripar...). Lo que mejor queda es sin duda reliquias de la Muerte. No son sepulcros, desde luego.
Saludos


----------



## wijmlet

Thanks aot.


----------



## yawar inti

deadly hollows most probably will be translated to Harry P y las reliquias mortales only in the case it refers to rituals could be H Potter y las consagraciones mortales considering the author´s previous intention of title I would stay with the first option


----------



## littlegringa

Reliquias de la Muerte


----------



## wijmlet

Thanks a lot. Gracias


----------



## aceituna

yawar inti said:


> deadly hollows most probably will be translated to Harry P y las reliquias mortales only in the case it refers to rituals could be H Potter y las consagraciones mortales considering the author´s previous intention of title I would stay with the first option


They are not rituals, but objects... so I think "reliquias" is the best translation.


----------



## yawar inti

yes little gringa reliquias de la muerte (in english relics)was an early title thought by the author


----------



## Mirlo

Mirlo said:


> Así fue como lo encontré en "google":
> 
> Harry Potter y Los *Espíritus Mortales* (in *Spanish* there´s no name for pagans Saints (*Hallows*) you cant call "Saint" to a pagan) *...*
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos,


 
La muerte no tiene reliquias, para mi no tiene sentido a lo mejor las "reliquias mortales".

Saludos,


----------



## french_horn_girl_13

I don't know how to translate it, but I know that in some languages, JK Rowling had to change the title to things like. . .
Harry Potter and the sacred treasures of death 
and
Harry Potter and the relics of death because the word hallows couldn't be translated.


----------



## Outsider

In the first pages of this interesting discussion, I noticed that many people were getting confused.

*Hallows* = reliquias o sepulcros o espíritus *¡No es "santos"!*
*Deathly* = mortales, pero también silenciosas *Fíjense que no es "deadly" la palabra, auque su sentido parece semejante.*

¿Habrá una tradución más adecuada que "las reliquias mortales/letales/fatales"?


----------



## Grindylow

Sé que J.K. Rowling habla portugués y, como el español es un idioma cercano, intervino cuando supo que iban a traducirlo como "Reliquias mortales". Dijo que, en dado caso, era más oportuno traducirlo como "Las reliquias de la muerte". Me parece que crea una nueva palabra usando "hallow" (santificar) como sustantivo.


----------



## aurilla

*hallow:* consecrate: render holy by means of religious rites.
*deathly:* deathlike: having the physical appearance of death; "a deathly pallor"

"deathly hallows" = "consagraciones fantásmagóricas"


----------



## aRy_pc

y que tal deathly:"mortal" y no "sepulcro" 
y hallows: "reliquia" 

Es decir: reliquias mortales

tiene mas sentido esta traducción en español para el titulo ya que en realidad, los horocruxes son reliquias que te pueden llevar a la muerte al tratar de obtenerlas...

"Harry Potter y las reliquias montales"... yo me kedo con este titulo...


----------



## aceituna

La Muerte (con mayúscula, esa de la guadaña...) sí puede tener reliquias...


----------



## Curly barca

I'm a Harry P fan too, it's very exciting to know the translators are in this forum! Sorry, feeling starstruck! I'll have a look into it but couldn't hallows also be a place? I'm being a bit vague, but isn't it something like a dungeon too? Will let you know!


----------



## aceituna

Curly barca said:


> I'm a Harry P fan too, it's very exciting to know the translators are in this forum! Sorry, feeling starstruck! I'll have a look into it but couldn't hallows also be a place? I'm being a bit vague, but isn't it something like a dungeon too? Will let you know!


 
No, the hallows are not a place.

*If you haven't read the book yet, the following'll be a great spoiler*, so maybe you better not read it... The Deathly Hallows are three objects: a wand, a cloak and a stone, given by the Death to three wizard brothers many years ago. Those object have magical properties, and together they give the power to conquer the death...


----------



## lachenni81

Yo también he descubierto ya eso en el último libro por lo que diría como ya pensé al principio, que en este caso debería traducirse por reliquias o algo similar.


----------



## mariente

¿cual es la conclusion?


----------



## aceituna

lachenni81 said:


> Yo también he descubierto ya eso en el último libro por lo que diría como ya pensé al principio, que en este caso debería traducirse por reliquias o algo similar.


Sí, pero reliquias de la muerte, y no reliquias mortales...


----------



## lachenni81

Si, estoy de acuerdo, aceituna.


----------



## borgonyon

Así mismo le ha llamado  este sitio: "las reliquias de la muerte".


----------



## mariente

Gente llegué a una parte importante del libro y la traducción son "los santos de la muerte"

lo dice en la pagina 33, son los santos de la muerte sin duda.

A no esperen, reliquias de la muerte esta bien: la piedra de la resurrecion, la varita mas vieja y la capa de la invisibilidad
obejtos sagrados de la muerte es otra opcion y me parece un poco mejor, segun lo que dice el libro, pero voy a seguirn leyendo mas a ver is encuentro otra forma mejor


----------



## Mirlo

aceituna said:


> No, the hallows are not a place.
> 
> *If you haven't read the book yet, the following'll be a great spoiler*, so maybe you better not read it... The Deathly Hallows are three objects: a wand, a cloak and a stone, given by the Death to three wizard brothers many years ago. Those object have magical properties, and together they give the power to conquer the death...


 
Con esta explicación la traducción es definitivamente "las Reliquias de La *M*uerte"
Por que son objetos=reliquias
que fueron otorgados por "la Muerte" = Death (en inglés)

Saludos,


----------



## Outsider

aurilla said:


> *deathly: deathlike*: having the physical appearance of death; "a deathly pallor"


In that case, reliquias mortales is not a good translation. _Deathly_ (=like death) does not mean the same as _deadly_ (=lethal).


----------



## lachenni81

ESO! Como ya habíamo dicho más arriba, jeje! Pero no le reveléis tantas cosas a los que no han leído todavía el libro! Pobrecicos!


----------



## abeltio

Yo lo llamaría: Las reliquias mortíferas

Mortales podría interpretarse como que pueden morir en vez de causar la muerte.


----------



## gelfling11

Odonate said:


> Hello everybody,
> I posted the same question in the French-Englsih forums.
> I don't understand Spanish so sorry if I repeat something already told.
> 
> I think like Crisss that the second translation of the Oxford Dictionary allow us to translate "Hallows" by "Relics". With the context of Hogwarts and the Horcruxes it fits perfectly.
> 
> But we never know and it will be great to catch some advice JK.Rowling can give to official translators of HP all around the world.
> 
> So, for now, I stick with "Harry Potter and the Dealthy Relics".


 
After having read the book, this is def the type of Hallow that we need


----------



## aklohse

sneaksleep said:


> This title doesn't make sense to me even in English. It should be an adjective or adverb followed by a noun or a verb (respectively). Deathly is an adjective, but hallow is a verb. Hallowed is an adjective. There is no noun form that I know of. Maybe Rowling is inventing a word?



Deathly is a adverb.
Sorry. I hate to be picky.
It was just bothering me a little.
Just thought i would clear that up.


----------



## msaenz

¿Que tal "reliquias mortales"? se ajustaría más al concepto de las Horcruxes. Si no, "reliquias sepulcrales" también, sería más literal.
Aunque por las pistas que dan los que lo han leído puede resultar más cercano a "las reliquias de la Muerte" (con mayúscula por personificación).
Cuando lo lea lo confirmaré, por de pronto ya lo he comprado.


----------



## zebedee

aklohse said:


> Deathly is a adverb.
> Sorry. I hate to be picky.
> It was just bothering me a little.
> Just thought i would clear that up.



Don't let the _-ly_ ending fool you. Deathly is an adjective *as well as* an adverb.

_There was a deathly hush as the teacher walked in the room._

Other adjectives ending in -ly are _lovely_ and _comely_.


As an adverb it's used normally to qualify other adjectives:

_He grew deathly pale as he listened to the bad news._


Have a look here.


----------



## Kaleronita

Hi all,
I´ve finished the book yesterday. "Reliquias de la Muerte" is quite a good translation, and for sure, not "mortales".

Cheers


----------



## beardouk

aklohse said:


> Deathly is a adverb.
> Sorry. I hate to be picky.
> It was just bothering me a little.
> Just thought i would clear that up.


 
Not quite. "Deathly" can be either adverb or adjective. In this context, it is adjective. Hallows is the noun.

On that, Meriam Webster online has:

*hallow
*Function: _noun_
_obsolete_ *:* a saint, a shrine, or a relic
*usage* _Hallow_ as a noun has been rarely used for the past several hundred years and is considered obsolete except as a component in words such as _Halloween_ and _Allhallows_. It is not listed in most dictionaries but has been added to this database because of the renewed interest in it sparked by the publication of J.K. Rowling's _Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows_.


----------



## link182

Rowling released an alternative name for better translation of the name:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Potter_and_the_Deathly_Hallows#Translations
So:_Harry Potter and the Relics of Death
_Harry Potter y las Reliquias de la Muerte.

De la muerte, y no mortales por que...
WARNING, SPOILER:





-----------------------------------------------------
De la muerte, por que de acuerdo a un
cuento para niños en el libro, son objetos
que la misma muerte le dió a unas personas.
-----------------------------------------------------




Saludos.


----------



## gothcraft

Kaleronita said:


> Hi all,
> I´ve finished the book yesterday. "Reliquias de la Muerte" is quite a good translation, and for sure, not "mortales".
> 
> Cheers



Reliquias de la muerte suena mucho mejor que mortales aunque es lo mismo. Incluso de la muerte estaria mejor si pensamos que eran cosas que pertenecian a la Muerte misma (como de hecho ocurre en el libro)


----------



## urucoug

Just read the book, so here's what it means (in order to get a better translation).

The hallows are relics created by Death (as in the Grim Reaper).

So, maybe 'Reliquias de Muerte'?  Its probably just best to check what the title is when it comes out in Spanish.


----------



## Otoyo

hello!

Yeah, i absolutely agree with "Las reliquias sepulcrales" or "Los Santos Sepulcrales" it depens on the story that the book tells.
Although Deathly could mean "mortal" as something that can cause your death, "Las reliquias Mortales" doesn't make much sense nor "Los Santos Mortales" either.

Brenduchis: As explained above, hallows doesn't make sense as it is the 3 person of the singular of the verb hallow. Literal translation would be the sustantivation of the adjective Deathly (redundant and erronous as Death is a noun already) "Muerte" so the tittle would be like "La muerte Santifica" (Death hallows) it is a total different tittle, as you can see.
I think best translation is Deathly (adj) and Hallows (old English noun plural).
Note: Hallows is related to Halloween's Eve. Research.

Kind Regards!


----------



## mariente

Yo diría mejor: reliquias de La Muerte. Así en mayuscula para enfatizar que nos referimos a La Muerte como personaje


----------



## shoam

17:05 | Un grupo de aficionados publicó en un blog una traducción al español del último libro de Harry Potter



Se titula "Harry Potter y las reliquias de la muerte". Incluye el texto completo del libro, que se puede leer de la bitácora o descargarse en formato PDF. La versión oficial está anunciada recién para fin de año.

*Buenos Aires, diario Clarin*
http://www.clarin.com/diario/2007/07/26/um/m-01465434.htm


----------



## gothcraft

No, creo que "Reliquias de Muerte" no esta bien, ya que pareciera que en este caso "Muerte" fuera un nombre propio y no lo es. Creo que deathly me indica una relacion directa de las reliquias o hallows con la entelequia de la muerte. La relacion es que the grim reaper o La Muerte las hizo.





urucoug said:


> Just read the book, so here's what it means (in order to get a better translation).
> 
> The hallows are relics created by Death (as in the Grim Reaper).
> 
> So, maybe 'Reliquias de Muerte'?  Its probably just best to check what the title is when it comes out in Spanish.


----------



## angelito84

something to consider would be the meaning of halloween which is all hallows eve or all saints day. día de todos los santos.  The relics represent the means by which one can overcome death and that being the goal and prize of all saints life after death with god.  So the objects are Hallowed or holy or sacred relics.  That is my interpretation I hope it helps.


----------



## madjohn

I have already read the book, and the nearest translation, for me, would be : *Harry Potter y las Reliquias de la Muerte*

I can't give further explanation about this in the forum. if you like to know anything about it, and why I think this title is the most apropiate you can send me a private message


----------



## edmundoeldorado

En español existe la frase SANTO SEPULCRO. No podria ser algo asi.


----------



## keeling

Odonate said:


> Hello everybody,
> I posted the same question in the French-Englsih forums.
> I don't understand Spanish so sorry if I repeat something already told.
> 
> I think like Crisss that the second translation of the Oxford Dictionary allow us to translate "Hallows" by "Relics". With the context of Hogwarts and the Horcruxes it fits perfectly.
> 
> But we never know and it will be great to catch some advice JK.Rowling can give to official translators of HP all around the world.
> 
> So, for now, I stick with "Harry Potter and the Dealthy Relics".


 
Deathly can also mean a dangerous place. A deathly valley can be one where lots of people have died, so you dont want to go there!!

could it be something like Tumbas peligrosas, o reliquias peligrosas'


----------



## mariente

No, no deathtly no significa un lugar mortal o de muerte. Significa la muerte como personaje, La Muerte, si leyeras el libro lo verías porque está clarísimo.


----------



## gelfling11

The Hallows are objects that belonged at one time to death. But in English that would be Death's Hallows. Then again, they are deathly to possess, or at least the stone and the wand are.  The cloak isn't but maybe then by saying deathly it really means that they are deadly?  I doubt that though; they are called deathly so I'm not what would be a good translation. Does anyone have the translated book yet?


----------



## Mirlo

dlc12352 said:


> Hey, maybe we should just have a look on Wikipedia to check what the official name is?
> 
> Danielle


 

Here is "wikipedia" translation:
*Harry Potter y las reliquias de la muerte* es el ....


Saludos,


----------



## mariente

No hay duda de que se refiere a objetos


----------



## Miriel

¡Hola!

Personalmente, me inclino por lo de "reliquias de la muerte", o quizá "los dones de la Muerte"; pero creo que no se refiere a los Horrocruxes.

Un saludo.


----------



## gothcraft

gelfling11 said:


> The Hallows are objects that belonged at one time to death. But in English that would be Death's Hallows. Then again, they are deathly to possess, or at least the stone and the wand are.  The cloak isn't but maybe then by saying deathly it really means that they are deadly?  I doubt that though; they are called deathly so I'm not what would be a good translation. Does anyone have the translated book yet?



I see deathly as "related to Death (as the grim reaper)" not to "to cause death". These objects or "hallows" were made by Death herself/himself. You don't die if you use them, that's why they aren't deadly but deathly.


----------



## mariente

No no se refiere a los horcruxes. Una cosa son los horcruxes que son los pedacitos de alma de voldemort que estan depositados en objetos *ADVERTENCIA SPOILER *menos el 7mo que esta depositado: en Harry. Los Deathly hallows fijate mas atras en el topic lo que son, el que los tenga conquistará la muerte. No hay duda de que la traducción son "reliquias de la muerte" además hallows es inglés antiguo como ya explicaron


----------



## gothcraft

Pues no me estoy refiriendo a los Horcruxes, sino a los Hallows. Ya leí el libro y es cierto que dicen "el que los tenga conquistará la muerte". Tampoco entiendo que te hace pensar que yo estoy hablando de Horcruxes cuando específicamente me refiero a los Hallows. El que tenga en su poder los 2 hallows conquistaría a la Muerte en el sentido de que mientras la persona los use, la Muerte no podrá llevárselos. Tanto Hallows como Horcruxes son dos métodos de lograr la inmortalidad, uno oscuro y el otro no.


----------



## mariente

No te lo dije a vos, se lo dije a Miriel, a lo mejor posteaste cuando recién se estaba cargando mi mensaje


----------



## Lu_international

Actually, I was in Ireland when the book was released. 
In my class we had a discussion about the translation of that title, we finally called it: Harry Potter y las reliquias mortales. Hope it helps

bye ^^


----------



## mariente

Son las reliquias de La Muerte. La muerte es un personaje aquí.


----------



## jlaino

Tras leer el libro yo también apuesto por
"Las reliquias de la muerte"
mariente lo has explicado muy bien


----------



## Nicole_Jesus

Yo diría "las tumbas mortales".


----------



## capaul1977

Some fans have already translated this entire book into spanish.  They translated the title as "Harry Potter y Las Reliquias de la Muerte".  I'm about half way through the book in english & their translation of the title definitely fits.

Thanks Odonate.  Your insight into the word "hallows" was helpful.


----------



## Nicole_Jesus

capaul1977 said:


> Some fans have already translated this entire book into spanish. They translated the title as "Harry Potter y Las Reliquias de la Muerte". I'm about half way through the book in english & their translation of the title definitely fits.
> 
> Thanks Odonate. Your insight into the word "hallows" was helpful.


 
I don't know what the context is, but I think "Reliquias de la muerte" is not a suitable name for this book. In spanish this name has a religious context and It can be offensive for those people who have anothers meaning for that word(Relic)


----------



## The english teacher

Significa *"santos Sepulcros"*


----------



## aceituna

The english teacher said:


> Significa *"santos Sepulcros"*


No.
No son sepulcros.
Lo más parecido que se me ocurre son reliquias, y no creo que nadie se vaya a ofender por ese título...


----------



## gothcraft

He notado que en muchos diccionarios tanto te la lengua Inglesa como Inglés-Castellano la palabra Hallows aparece como santificar, consagrar, etc., nunca como un sustantivo. Creo que es un problema para los que no hacen research.


----------



## capaul1977

Nichole Jesus,
Can you elaborate on the religious context of relics/reliquias? I'm curious what would make this word offensive (for future care in usage). Thanks


----------



## Mirlo

capaul1977 said:


> Nichole Jesus,
> Can you elaborate on the religious context of relics/reliquias? I'm curious what would make this word offensive (for future care in usage). Thanks


 
*I'm just explining what a "relic" is:*

A *relic* is an object, especially a piece of the body or a personal item of someone of religious significance, carefully preserved with an air of veneration as a tangible memorial. Relics are an important aspect of Buddhism, some denominationsof Christianity, Hinduism, shamanism, and many other personal belief systems.

Saludos,


----------



## Nicole_Jesus

Mirlo said:


> *I'm just explining what a "relic" is:*
> 
> A *relic* is an object, especially a piece of the body or a personal item of someone of religious significance, carefully preserved with an air of veneration as a tangible memorial. Relics are an important aspect of Buddhism, some denominationsof Christianity, Hinduism, shamanism, and many other personal belief systems.
> 
> Saludos,


 
That's what I was going to say. 
It's a part of the body of an important person of religious, especially a saint or a beatified person (for catholic believes). For example: Saint Margarite Mary of Alacoque's brain is conservated incorruptible. (El cerebro de Santa Margarita Maria de Alacoque se conserva incorrupto)

It can be offensive if it's not a suitable name for the book. I saw in other forum a discussion about that.

 Now, Can you tell me what the book is about?(Is this sentence correct?)

Regards!!! (correct anything you want)


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

"Reliquia" is an entirely appropriate translation.  The fact that there can be a religious context to the word brings it all that much closer to the [admittedly unusual] English word "hallows".  It should not be forgotten that the most common usage of the word as a noun in English is as the dedication of numerous churches.  "All Hallows" (such as All Hallows Barking, or All-Hallows-by-the-Tower, both in London, or even All Hallows Church in New York City's Borough of The Bronx) is translated as "Todos los Santos".


----------



## María Madrid

Reliquias no significa necesariamente algo religioso. Puede ser una palabra adecuada con usos totalmente alejados de algo sagrado. Si un nativo de español se siente ofendido en sus creencias religiosas por que se use la palabra reliquia sólo demostrará su ignorancia sobre el significado de la palabra, pues además de restos sagrados reliquia se usa para referirse a: 

*reliquia**.*
(Del lat. _reliquĭae_).

*4. *f. Vestigio de cosas pasadas.
*5. *f. Persona muy vieja o cosa antigua. _Ese coche es una reliquia._
*6. *f. Objeto o prenda con valor sentimental, generalmente por haber pertenecido a una persona querida.
*7. *f. Dolor o achaque habitual que resulta de una enfermedad o accidente.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

Saludos,


----------



## mariente

Nicole_Jesus said:


> Yo diría "las tumbas mortales".



Una capa, una varita y una piedra no son tumbas y por otro lado estos objetos no son mortales sino que La Muerte misma se las entrega a los hermanos Peverell. Gente, lamento decirles que los que no leyeron el libro o no llegaron a ese capítulo, a menos que sepan que esto es inglés antiguo, como ya se dijo, no tienen cabida en este thread simplemente porque confunden a los demás aportando cosas que no son. Lo dijo con buena onda, con buena intención, me parece absurdo seguir dando vueltas con este tema, ya llegamos a una conclusión y para mí este tema debería cerrarse ya.


----------



## Nicole_Jesus

mariente said:


> Una capa, una varita y una piedra no son tumbas y por otro lado estos objetos no son mortales sino que La Muerte misma se las entrega a los hermanos Peverell. Gente, lamento decirles que los que no leyeron el libro o no llegaron a ese capítulo, a menos que sepan que esto es inglés antiguo, como ya se dijo, no tienen cabida en este thread simplemente porque confunden a los demás aportando cosas que no son. Lo dijo con buena onda, con buena intención, me parece absurdo seguir dando vueltas con este tema, ya llegamos a una conclusión y para mí este tema debería cerrarse ya.


 Lo dijo ---> lo digo

Pues me parece un poco ofensivo que como traductores no podamos opinar. Es un foro y yo creo que hay que respetar las diversas opiniones.

Por otro lado la descripción que me das se me imagina más a "objetos mágicos/mortíferos/mortales".

Saludos.


----------



## Nicole_Jesus

María Madrid said:


> Reliquias no significa necesariamente algo religioso. Puede ser una palabra adecuada con usos totalmente alejados de algo sagrado. Si un nativo de español se siente ofendido en sus creencias religiosas por que se use la palabra reliquia sólo demostrará su ignorancia sobre el significado de la palabra, pues además de restos sagrados reliquia se usa para referirse a:
> 
> *reliquia**.*
> (Del lat. _reliquĭae_).
> 
> *4. *f. Vestigio de cosas pasadas.
> *5. *f. Persona muy vieja o cosa antigua. _Ese coche es una reliquia._
> *6. *f. Objeto o prenda con valor sentimental, generalmente por haber pertenecido a una persona querida.
> *7. *f. Dolor o achaque habitual que resulta de una enfermedad o accidente.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> Saludos,


 
Gran aporte amiga Maria. La verdad es que me quedó el tema de las "reliquias" andando en la cabeza y recordó que las palabras pueden tener más de un significado. 
Ahora mi profesora de lenguaje o castellano dijo que el primer significado que dice la R.A.E., es el más cercano del origen de la palabra. Asi que busqué en el diccionario de la R.A.E.:
*reliquia**.*

(Del lat. _reliquĭae_).

*1. f. Residuo que queda de un todo. U. m. en pl. *Significado más cercano a la palabra reliquia. (¡qué sorpresa! ¿alguien sabía este significado?)*
*2. f. Parte del cuerpo de un santo. *Segundo significado más cercano. Éste es el que yo asociaba más con la palabra.*
3. f. Aquello que, por haber tocado ese cuerpo, es digno de veneración.
*4. f. Vestigio de cosas pasadas. *Posible significado del título del libro.*
5. f. Persona muy vieja o cosa antigua. Ese coche es una reliquia.
*6. f. Objeto o prenda con valor sentimental, generalmente por haber pertenecido a una persona querida. *Posible significado del título del libro.*
7. f. Dolor o achaque habitual que resulta de una enfermedad o accidente.


Gran aporte cultural. Siempre aprendiendo más con todos uds.
Adios y Saludos a todos.


----------



## mariente

Nicole_Jesus said:


> Lo dijo ---> lo digo
> 
> Pues me parece un poco ofensivo que como traductores no podamos opinar. Es un foro y yo creo que hay que respetar las diversas opiniones.
> 
> Por otro lado la descripción que me das se me imagina más a "objetos mágicos/mortíferos/mortales".
> 
> Saludos.


Ocurre que para opinar sobre este thread en particular se necesita haber leído el libro, así que no es ofensivo ni faltarle el respeto a nadie,es una realidad, lo que pasa es que evidente que vos no leíste el libro por tu propuesta de traducción y no te gusta quedarte afuera. La traducción es "reliquias de la muerte", no son objetos mortales porque estos objetos no matan a nadie, noson letales, fueron entregados por la muerte como personaje. El mismo libro te explica el título. Es un poco denso tener que aclarar tantas veces lo mismo, ya sabemos cual es título correcto del libro, seguir con este thread abierto es perder el tiempo, porque se va a seguir dando vueltas sobre lo mismo


----------



## belén

Hola a todos y en particular a Mariente:

Belén con el sombrero de moderadora (y con el libro leído, menos mal porque si no vaya disgusto con tanto "spoiler"... ) 

Por favor, recordad que este es un foro de idiomas, no un foro de fans de Harry Potter en el que se requiere carnet de miembro lector para poder participar.

Mariente, evidentemente al haber leído el libro tienes tu punto de vista claro, pero no por eso estás en derecho de desclasificar las opiniones de nadie. Este hilo lleva ya 142 mensajes, se le está dando la vuelta al título de marras desde hace mucho tiempo y hay tantas opiniones como lectores o personas que quieran participar hayan o no leído el libro, entiendo que te toque de cerca (vaya si lo entiendo  ) pero no debes olvidar el tipo de foro en el que estás participando.

Recuerda nuestra filosofía: 



> The Forums promote learning and maintain an atmosphere that is serious, academic and collaborative, with a respectful, helpful and cordial tone.



Gracias, 
Belén


----------



## laublink

Concluyendo:
Por lo que dicen los que leyeron el libro, lo mejor en mi opinión sería, como dijeron, "las reliquias de la Muerte". En español no va todo el título en mayúsculas como en inglés, así que el hecho de que "muerte" esté con mayúscula es el más importante.
El punto era ese, ver que probablemente, y como tantas veces antes, Rowling hubiera utilizado una palabra existente en inglés y le hubiera agregado un significado completamente distinto, reutilizándola.
Haberlo traducido muy al azar sin leer el contenido habría sido bastante erróneo, y no creo que se lo haya hecho a los traductores oficiales, si no se iban a meter en grandes problemas al traducirlo "al azar" mal. No sería lógico.
Qué bueno que ella pueda estar metida en las traducciones a los demás idiomas.


----------



## HABEASCORPUS

HABEASCORPUS
hi
se puede traducir como -las reliquias de la muerte-


----------



## María Madrid

Nicole_Jesus said:


> Ahora mi profesora de lenguaje o castellano dijo que el primer significado que dice la R.A.E., es el más cercano del origen de la palabra. Asi que busqué en el diccionario de la R.A.E.:
> *reliquia*.


Nicole, dile por favor a tu profesora que la primera acepción de un término no significa que sea la única que se pueda usar con libertad y las demás no. Todas son perfectamente válidas en el contexto adecuado. No incluí las primeras porque evidentemente todo el mundo las conoce. Cuando alguien dice este coche es una reliquia nadie se escandaliza porque se sugiera que Jesús conducía o algo así. Y reliquiae en latín significa restos, despojos, cenizas (restos del combate/restos de los alimentos) así que tampoco en su origen, al que alude tu profesora, se habla de santidad. Saludos,


----------



## Arukutipa

laublink said:


> Concluyendo:
> Por lo que dicen los que leyeron el libro, lo mejor en mi opinión sería, como dijeron, "las reliquias de la Muerte". En español no va todo el título en mayúsculas como en inglés, así que el hecho de que "muerte" esté con mayúscula es el más importante.
> El punto era ese, ver que probablemente, y como tantas veces antes, Rowling hubiera utilizado una palabra existente en inglés y le hubiera agregado un significado completamente distinto, reutilizándola.
> Haberlo traducido muy al azar sin leer el contenido habría sido bastante erróneo, y no creo que se lo haya hecho a los traductores oficiales, si no se iban a meter en grandes problemas al traducirlo "al azar" mal. No sería lógico.
> Qué bueno que ella pueda estar metida en las traducciones a los demás idiomas.


 

En realidad, según las normas de las Academias de la lengua española, la única palabra que debe llevar mayúsculas en un título, a no ser que éste incluya nombres propios o palabras que siempre se escriban con mayúscula, es la primera. Teniendo en cuenta esto, si la palabra _muerte_ no hace referencia a una personificación de la muerte (a veces las nombres comunes pueden hacerse propios en determinado contexto), debería escribirse con minúscula.

De esta forma nos encontramos con títulos como:

_El ingenioso hidalgo Don Quijote de la Mancha_

_Cien años de soledad_

_El libro de buen amor_

_La vida de Lazarillo de Tormes y de sus fortunas y adversidades_ (más conocido como _Lazarillo de Tormes_)

A continuación podemos ver la portada de la primera edición de este libro, fechada en 1554:


----------



## djeneba

Hello,

Well, only about 2/3 of the way through the book, but so far it's pretty clear that the Deathly Hallows are special ancient objects that are very powerful and have been very important throughout "wizarding history", so, as mentioned before, perhaps "reliquias" would be a good word for them. As far as "deathly" goes, given the context of the book, I think " mortales" (as mentioned before, in the sense of lethal), seems to be a good fit. So, it could be:

Deathly Hallows mas o menos = Reliquias Mortales

¿Qué opinan?

By the way - horcruxes and deathly hallows are two completely different things, not to be confused.


----------



## djeneba

Hello again,

BIG apology - I failed to realize that there were already 8 pages of responses to this thread before answering! So sorry! Very interesting discussion!


----------



## Meliot

Hola estoy leyendo el libro y para mi una traducción válida sería: Harry Potter y las Reliquias de la Muerte.


----------



## mateo19

No sé si alguien ya propuso esta posibilidad, (me da fiaca leer 8 páginas de posts, perdónenme!) pero he leído en Internet que el título será:

 Harry Potter y las RELIQUIAS DE LA MUERTE.

Espero que les sirva de alguna manera!  Y suerte a todos...  Aún estoy leyendo el cuarto tomo!

PD. Ese enlace tiene una copia del séptimo libro traducido al castellano en PDF.


----------



## gabisp

Para todos los interesados, chequen esto:

http://bloghogwarts.com/2007/05/29/deathly-hallows-significa-reliquias-de-la-muerte/


----------



## María Madrid

mateo19 said:


> PD. Ese enlace tiene una copia del séptimo libro traducido al castellano en PDF.


Aviso a los estudiantes de español: una traducción realizada en exactamente tres días por parte de seguidores de Harry Potter y que está llena de faltas de ortografía y gramaticales. Saludos,


----------



## belén

A fin de proteger este foro he eliminado el enlace a la web que ofrecía una "versión" en castellano (acabo de leer que en Francia han metido a un niño de 16 años en la carcel por publicar una versión pirata en francés y no quiero que nos metan en líos por aquí)

También he decidido cerrar este hilo, dado que ya no se puede sacar mucho más jugo al mismo tras más de 150 posts.

Saludos y larga vida a Harry


----------

